# Warning Warning Fake Anonimo On Ebay



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

okay guys I am 100% sure this is a fake from this disgusting site in china...... http://www.silix-prime.com/product.asp?id=1829

see for yourself on ebay, even serial no. on the watch is the same..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220146383731&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Good catch Mark. I thought the same thing this morning when I first saw it.
I thought it was my lack of caffeine...;-);-)

Well it's up to all us WIS's to try and warn each other now that this cr*p is going to hit the market...

Buyer beware

Steven


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

This is a bit scary. Although it has been a while since I had a Millemetri, the dial and case sure does look good. What are the give away signs of a fake? 

-Pat


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The auction has been cancelled. hmm... I wonder why, either the guy pulled it when he realized the gig was up or, eBay cancelled it for him.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Very concerning. One of my arguments I used to use with WIS mates in the old Panny v. Anonimo debate was that you never had to worry about fake 'Nonis. :think:

Thanks for the heads-up Mark!


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

Imagine, somone asking you if that is a Real Anonimo.....I guess that's a step up?


----------



## 2Monkeez (Aug 17, 2007)

Ptern said:


> This is a bit scary. Although it has been a while since I had a Millemetri, the dial and case sure does look good. What are the give away signs of a fake?
> 
> -Pat


The crowns give it away and the logo and text on the dial. Those arabic numerals on the dial are not the right thickness and are missing the anomaly, that Stala pointed out a long time ago. Look at them carefully and given the 1177 serial number you will see they are NOT correct. Often it's the dial work that gives away the fake ...hell, there was never an aubergine coloured Mille! LOL At least I think it's aubergine :-s

BTW, the case back is not machined as well/ precisely as that on a real Mille, the circular recesses that the base back tool fit into are not as well machined (checking the Mille I am wearing right now). Also, remember that the watch on that fake watch website, is based on the Mille before Annimo made changes to its crowns and as Mark points out all of them have the same serial number on the back.

Won't state clearly here why the crowns give it away or the dial numerals and text, etc, since the fakers can easily then read where they are going wrong! :-d They're not of the same quality...just put a photo of the fake and the original next to ne another and you'll see what I mean.

Thanks for posting the links, Mark...missed it last time I was here. Anything that gets more popular will be copied, that's sadly the way it works these days, but through such a forum people can be educated. Rolex watches have been copied for a lot longer and still people buy them....people that are really interested in owning an Anonimo will just have to educated themselves better, if wanting a millemetri and come and ask here before they buy on some Sales Corner, and avoid Fleabay! I suspect these fakes will make people go to ADs for their Millemetris and other Anonimos, rather than trying to get them as cheaply as possible from other sources (private, grey market, online SCs), which will help to stop the devaluation we have faced in the secondary market.

Cheers,
2Monkeez

PS: That strap gives it away too...not the right thickness , no-tell tail fraying, or embossed logo.... text looks crap too!


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Auction has been cancelled because I used ebays "report this item" link. Nice quick respons from those guys I must say.:-!

The signs of a fake is:

The hands all looks wrong. hour and minute hand are too wide. Seconds hand seems to be wider on the smallest end. Also the numbers on the date are not the right font. Last the Anonimo logo on the back is to big (wide). Finally lets not hope the chinamen reads the post ;-)


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

impersonation is the sincerest form of flatteryb-)

thses guys that put in so much effort to make these fakes.....
they are only gonna make some thing they can sell.

we can all sit back and laugh but how does they guy with number 1177 feel?
lol

cant wait for the other models to come out and perhaps the bracelet will follow ... as the chinese will be able to fit the issue some have with them fitting millis.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Thanks 2Monkeez for taking the time to point those issues out. Damn those fakes!


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

Nooooooooooo One of those will probably be my next purchase!.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

11oss said:


> Nooooooooooo One of those will probably be my next purchase!.


One of the reps or the real ones? :think:


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

*latest offering from the east...*

lol


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, the first ever orange dialed Chrono with see thru back.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

You mean that's not legit?... Damn thank God I didn't click "send":-d:-d

Scott you may have to take to wearing yours ass up to show that it's real..lol...;-):-d


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: latest offering from the east...*

Authorized Dealer is way to go if you want to real deal. "funny" to see "do not copy" at the silix pictures.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

Willith said:


> One of the reps or the real ones? :think:


I meant a real one. Fakes are a real Pain especialy when buying over the internet.

howver it looks like another anonimo might be on the cards


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: latest offering from the east...*



sjaakb said:


> Authorized Dealer is way to go if you want to real deal. "funny" to see "do not copy" at the silix pictures.


I love stealing the photos of fake watches - the irony is just too delicious! :-d

*NOTE - photos of fake watches are the ONLY photos I will use without permission of the owner*


----------

